# Shipping Boxes to the UK from US - by sea



## mandyhoov (Jun 15, 2011)

HI!
moving to the UK, and hoping to ship about 5 medium boxes and some snowboard gear over to the UK when we move. We aren't moving a ton of things (no furniture, anything like that) and keeping it minimal, so it doesn't really make sense for us to hire an international moving company - we're well below minimum for all companies i've called.

UPS and DHL only do air express internationally, so it's super expensive (USPS, too) - does anyone have advice on a company we can use to do sea/freight shipping for this amount of things? we don't need anytime soon, either - it will be things for winter, so 2 months is fine.

PLEASE help, this has been a huge headache so far. thanks!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

When we moved to the Canary Islands from England, we contacted several local furniture removal companies selected one, they arrived packed everything, put it in a container and shipped it to where we live now.

You have similar companies in the U.S.A. and I am sure that there will be ships to get your belongings across the pond.

Snowboard, just one problem, there isn't much snow in England


----------



## SPotts (Nov 12, 2012)

*Shipping from US to UK...without costing and arm and a leg. Anyone?*

I'm having the same problem...my daughter moved to London, UK and would like for me to ship some of her personal belongings from our home in Colorado (clothing, books, decor, etc.) but I have yet to find a reasonable means to do so. UPS, DHL, FedEx, USPS are all SO expensive and the large freight (via sea) companies want nothing to do with such a small shipment (about 8 medium size cartons - regular moving box size). 

Has anyone found a solution? All suggestions greatly appreciated!


----------

